# Hammocks



## kantgetfree (May 15, 2006)

I was searching the net for new hammocks for my rats last week and I found this website www.theonestopcrittershop.com that has awesome merchandise. I got a Carebears, Snoopy and Strawberry Shortcake pocket hammocks for so cheap, I also got some other things such as cause bracelets and toys for the rats. The online store seems to be having a sale so everything is really cheap. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## pinnacle (May 24, 2006)

Thats really cool, I will check it out. I want to get something like that for my rat


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

All i get when I click the link is

www.theonestopcrittershop.com is coming soon!
This domain is registered with Lycos Domain Registration.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

It's probably shut down by now. That's probably why everything was so cheap. The first person's post is from May. If it was a closeout sale, then they would be gone, by now.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

If you're looking for hammocks, I actually make them  You can see my website here: Chelsey's Cozies.


----------

